# Bunkbed ideas? (Simple, Sturdy, Economical)



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking for a good bunkbed design that is also simple, sturdy, and fairly cheap…but still looks good haha! I have made more than a few over the years and although I would like to make a nice fancy oak bunkbed, it seems there is a big demand for the basic bunkbeds anyone can afford. I can see them being a great addition in trailer homes to save space. It seems I always make them different everytime! I usually make them simple: 4-5' 2×4's for the corner posts, 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood cut to size and framed with 2×4's. Then I just bolt them together. Looking for a better and maybe lighter design? Making a single bed makes a great loft bed for a desk etc underneath. Lots you could do also as far as ladders, shelves. What about just putting slats across instead of solid plywood which is heavy? I would love any ideas Thanks!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Marty,

I was looking at these recently too. Project got put on hold, but I saw a number of designs I liked at ana-white.com/plancatalog. Check it out, from simple to complex.

Good luck!

Milo


----------



## mcgyver (Apr 11, 2013)

had a set that some one else made 2/6 post. faced one side with 3/8 plywood side railes with 1by suports for 3/4 ply base.all screwed together steps cut in ply foot board with 1in scedual 40 pvc split to slip over ply for steps held me up on top bunk at 240 pounds very solid.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## joefrog (Feb 11, 2011)

I made my son a loft bed-plans were pretty good and straightforward, went together in a weekend. They also had an "L" shape bunkbed so each kid was on top and still had play area below.

I bought mine here: www.oploftbed.com

Best,
Joel


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are a couple shots of the bed I built for my son after he destroyed the cheap, metal framed one he started in. It's just 2×6's for the legs and frame, furring strips for the safety rails and 3/4" plywood for the bottom. I bolted it together with carriage bolts. The ladder is made from 2×4's, I mortised the rails for the rungs, then glued 'n screwed it together. It's heavy, but in my case, that was the point, I needed something that was bullet-proof to a six-year old.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Woodgears.ca, Mattias has some fairly simple, free plans for various bed configurations


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I build this from 1x cedar purchased at the HomeDepot.
I liked the fact I could take my time and pick out the best lumber I could find.
I thought the price was right, strong and light weight. 
No plans. I just took a couple of photos of one I saw in another furniture store and went to work.

I don't think it's possible to get a photo of the completed project with a cleaned up bedroom….....................


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I've made a couple posted here. Both from woodsmith plans. The bunkbed really wasn't that difficult. I used red oak because it's cheap here. But you could use other woods. Hope it helps, Red


----------

